# How do I find my lost rabbit?



## CalistasMom

My girl Calista quite often sleeps on the backporch in a good size cage when the weather is warm. She is ahouse rabbit but at night it's much cooler out there thaninside. My son left his blanket out there after giving herwater and it looks like she used it to get out (clever girl)I live in a large apartment complex and there are lots of cats aroundhere which has me worried. When I awoke this morning she wasgone which means she has been out there for at least a few hours maybemany more. 

Being a new owner I was wondering of anyone can tell me if rabbits willfind there way home? I've alreadysearched everynook and cranny in my complex, around the neighborhood and as much ofthe woods out back that I can. After 3 hours of searching Idecided to search for help here.

I miss her terribly.


----------



## mama

I'm sorry to say, but it doesnt sound too good, Ibeg people dont keep your pets outside there are many dangers outthere. The rabbit is a prey to MANY animals and sounds as if it wastaken by something.Check your local shelters or animal control, put upsigns in your neighborhood maybe someone saw it. Good luck!


----------



## Loz n Ebony

Well to start with I would put up notices aboutLOST RABBIT and give a description and all cos itll be a lot easier iftheres more then one of you lookin. Does she have anyfavourite foods that she loves?
If she does then make sure you leave then on the porch or carry them on you so if you do see her you can tempt her back.

Hope this helps
Love loz n ebony n Fidget
xXx

ps welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## CalistasMom

Thank you for your replies. I have made a Lost Bunny poster with her picture on it and many people know and are helping look.

Thank you for the favorite food tip. I will do that as well.


----------



## Delphinum

Aww Good luck to you CalistasMom! I hope you find your bunny soon!

My last bunny went missing for a few hours (found her under the garagewith the rats LOL)and it was awful! So I know howyou feel! 

I'm sure you're doing the best you can to find her!


----------



## QTbunnies

I really do hope you find your rabbit. Hopefully someone has taken her in and soon see's your poster.

Good luck, I am thinking of you and your family,

Siobhan xxx


----------



## bunniesluv

my bunnie got out and she hid under the shed. shewould not come out if i was there, so we set up a safe trapwith carrots and she is back home and snuggy again. good luck and willsay a prayer for you .

bunniesluv

shirley


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh I am so sorry. I really hope good news comesour way and some kind person has has took her in and is waiting foryour poster! You could also ring round local vets or shelters - just incase.

Let us know on any news.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Calistas mum, I feel for you. Haveyou heard anything yet? Like some of the other posts have said, it'spossible she is somewhere really near -they are so good athiding. Let us know what happens!

Jan


----------



## Meganc731

Hi CalistasMom,

I'm still too inexperienced with rabbits to give you too much advice,but I wanted to let you know that we hada neighbor who'srabbit would ALWAYS find a way out of the yard when he was outside, andeverytime he'd run about half a block down the street to anotherneighbors house, stay there for the day and then come back. So there'sa chance he may find his way back. 

My suggestion to you is to leave your porch exactly as it was when heleft, and if it's an enclosed porch, maybe stack something up on theout side so he can get back in. Our cat got out one time and she wasgone for about 3 days, she'd never been outsde befor. The night Irealized she wasn't in the house I went out to our porch to look forher and saw that one of my plants died, so I brought it in to go outwith the trash... well all of a sudden it hit me one night that maybeshe couldn't recognize which porch was ours, so I grabbed the deadplant and put it back where I had it, and she was home about 3 hourslater. 

Also if you have garages or storage areas you may want to ask people tolookin themto make sure she didn't slip insomewhere.

Good luck!

Megan


----------



## edwinf8936

You might try puttin her favorite treat or food in a few places to try to draw her back home and out of hidding.


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Calista's Mom,

I truly hope she's back in your arms by now. 

If not, I'm so sorry.

-Carolyn


----------

